# Packages delivered?



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

As an UBER driver, am I allowed to accept just a package to be delivered from one address to another? I have read the thread about the Amazon Prime packages, but still don't think UBER officially allows this. Who can answer this question? My support email has gone unanswered for 74 hours and counting...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Pax asking you to transport packages only?


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep. I was honest and told them I was unsure, but I took them anyway. 15 miles, $30 fare, $10 tip! Happy pax! I know the business and their need for rush delivery. If UBER allows this, I am going back to them to offer to be available when they think they may need me most...same time everyday...sounds like a good option.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

My personal policy (I don't care what uber says about it):

I don't haul cargo.

I don't pick up passengers at the grocery store with any more than about 3 bags. Certainly not a cart full.

I don't haul passengers with small bikes, surfboards, hockey gear and sticks etc. Have had all these tried.

I wouldn't deliver a package (no rider). Not my job. What's in it? Whatever is in it would be looked at as mine.

I've been waiting for the warehouse guy who tries to get me to deliver 10 cases of widgets across town. Call UPS.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

The contents of the box would not be mine anymore than the contents of luggage for a pax just picked up at the airport, nor would the contents of pockets! I guess this depends on your vehicle, but I have an indestructible interior in my FJ Cruiser, I have extra bags and a couple of bins in the back for loose items. I even have a roof top cargo carrier attached (empty) just for this need. It pays to be prepared and courteous with what you can and cannot do for another. I once strapped a small ladder to the roof rack, when an electrician quit his job, left the company van on the job site, and pinged UBER to take him home. He did call as soon as I accepted to ask if I could handle it. Nice guy, and I feel that if I needed a little electrical work done, this guy would be there for me, quick and cheap, and with a smile.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So basically you just dropped off 5 kilos of cocaine?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

You can do package delivery requests. Just make sure that you are not being used as a drug mule.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> As an UBER driver, am I allowed to accept just a package to be delivered from one address to another? I have read the thread about the Amazon Prime packages, but still don't think UBER officially allows this. Who can answer this question? My support email has gone unanswered for 74 hours and counting...


I would say as an independent contractor you can do whatever you want. Its up to you. I might do it after checking out the specifics. Item would have to be reasonable in size and I would have to know whats in it! Cash would definitely help the decision. Check out all the conditions then decide...never say never...you don't wan't to limit your income. I had a regular trip once a week a few years back bringing a dog to and from NYC and CT for $200 a 50 mile trip. Went twice a week $400 for 100 miles. The dog was very welled behaved and clean. Better then any Uber pax I've ever driven! If I had just said "no I don't take dogs" I would have missed out on a great repeating trip. If it had been a big smelly slobbering St Bernard I would have said no.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

I've delivered documents a few times. A couple were during 2.1x. One was almost $100, and no PAX. 

I'll do what ever I want, don't care what Uber says.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Larry-AMS said:


> The contents of the box would not be mine anymore than the contents of luggage for a pax just picked up at the airport, nor would the contents of pockets! I guess this depends on your vehicle, but I have an indestructible interior in my FJ Cruiser, I have extra bags and a couple of bins in the back for loose items. I even have a roof top cargo carrier attached (empty) just for this need. It pays to be prepared and courteous with what you can and cannot do for another. I once strapped a small ladder to the roof rack, when an electrician quit his job, left the company van on the job site, and pinged UBER to take him home. He did call as soon as I accepted to ask if I could handle it. Nice guy, and I feel that if I needed a little electrical work done, this guy would be there for me, quick and cheap, and with a smile.


The difference is that if you have a pax with luggage, it can be reasonably determined that it's theirs. You got a package in the car all by your lonesome, cops are going to assume it's yours. With that said, no reason not to take the call if you can reasonably ascertain that it's legal. As long as you are doing what the pax asked and not running it off the books, Uber will be as fine wth it as they are with people trips (that is to say that in either case, if the pax lies and says they didn't take the trip you are screwed either way ;-)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So does uber cover the package in case of accidents? What if it's fine China.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Larry-AMS said:


> The contents of the box would not be mine anymore than the contents of luggage for a pax just picked up at the airport, nor would the contents of pockets! I guess this depends on your vehicle, but I have an indestructible interior in my FJ Cruiser, I have extra bags and a couple of bins in the back for loose items. I even have a roof top cargo carrier attached (empty) just for this need. It pays to be prepared and courteous with what you can and cannot do for another. I once strapped a small ladder to the roof rack, when an electrician quit his job, left the company van on the job site, and pinged UBER to take him home. He did call as soon as I accepted to ask if I could handle it. Nice guy, and I feel that if I needed a little electrical work done, this guy would be there for me, quick and cheap, and with a smile.


The theory is:

(A.) (ref. post #10 Disgusted Driver) 


Disgusted Driver said:


> The difference is that if you have a pax with luggage, it can be reasonably determined that it's theirs. You got a package in the car all by your lonesome, cops are going to assume it's yours.


(B.) A driver can still be a nice guy but doesn't have to try to save the world. No disrespect to you intended. We are people transportation. Airport luggage and baby strollers are okay. That's all we get paid for. Pay me more and I'll do more.

(C.) Consider the extra time spent loading, unloading, strapping down ladders, delivering packages to 10th floor office building suites (after parking), etc. This is time that you could be online making bank.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Just make sure you watch 'The Transporter 1-5' before you decide


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> As an UBER driver, am I allowed to accept just a package to be delivered from one address to another? I have read the thread about the Amazon Prime packages, but still don't think UBER officially allows this. Who can answer this question? My support email has gone unanswered for 74 hours and counting...


I have done Hot Shot delivery in the past which is just this my main concern would be I would want the phone number of the person who is receiving the package and actual phone number and I would want the passenger who is ordering the delivery to get them on the phone before I leave and make sure that they will be there ready to receive it when I call them at the other end the biggest problem with hot shot was not being able to find the person who was supposed to get the package if it had to be signed for and if its after 5 o'clock at an office and it closes you're going to have the package all night if you can't get hold of them that wasn't a problem with hot shot but it could be a problem for you


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I haven't yet had this opportunity and I'm not likely to given my demographics, but I would do it in a heartbeat. Yes, I realize there are risks with it being drugs, etc, but for all I know, the pax I just picked up from the airport could have balloons ready to pop and that run by the Whataburger before heading to the hotel could be less innocuous than it sounds so what the heck. I'm a major people person, but this gig has put a major damper on that so the concept of driving around something that can't tell me I'm going the wrong way or go on and on about how rich they are all the while taking and UberX and not giving me a tip is very appealing. Silence can be golden.


----------



## Ripd (Feb 10, 2015)

mike888 said:


> My personal policy (I don't care what uber says about it):
> 
> I don't haul cargo.
> 
> ...


I have no problem doing any of those things If I feel I'm being properly compensated. Beats sitting in a parking lot waiting for a ping right? As long as it doesnt damage my vehicle. I draw the line at pizza delivery though... I cant deal with my car smelling like pizza..... or food.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/16/shyp-10m-sherpaventures/

"SHYP" : uber style package delivery is already here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I realize there are risks


Huge risks. UPS won't deliver alcohol, prescription drugs, medical marijuana, hazardous material, firearms etc. without the required specific packaging, labeling, shipper consent form detailing contents, and a signature upon delivery.

The courier industry is highly regulated.

If you get caught without proper documentation you have broken the law.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Pay me more and I'll do more.





Ripd said:


> I have no problem doing any of those things If I feel I'm being properly compensated.


I agree.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Huge risks. UPS won't deliver alcohol, prescription drugs, medical marijuana, hazardous material, firearms etc. without the required specific packaging, labeling, shipper consent form detailing contents, and a signature upon delivery.
> The courier industry is highly regulated.
> 
> If you get caught without proper documentation you have broken the law.


@Casuale Haberdasher @headtheball ball @Optimus Uber r @Long time Nyc cab driver @krazydrive @Larry-AMS
any advice coming from mike888 should disregarded as he is an employee at Uber hq pretending to be a fellow driver. Uber does not want drivers transporting packages becuase if you form a relationship with the business looking to send packages, you will simply end up cuttting out the middle man and uber looses its 20%. all this BS about deliveries being "highly regulated" is nonsense. do you think a pizza delivery guy is licensed/bonded/trained??

just go on delivering your packages and cut out uber if the customer becomes a regular. worst case, you get caught delivering drugs, a jury will undoubtedly find you not guilty by reason of mental defect as u chose to be an uber driver for .72 cents a mile. only a ****** would do that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

You disappoint me Irish Liveryman. A like ???

I wonder if Juber's self proclaimed buddy list is reciprocal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> I wonder id the forum will get 1% better if I place you in "ignore"?
> 
> Oh yeah - it does!


I think I'll put this site on ignore. Have fun allowing some nutcase to start a drivers war.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Juber said:


> @Casuale Haberdasher @headtheball ball @Optimus Uber r @Long time Nyc cab driver @krazydrive @Larry-AMS
> any advice coming from mike888 should disregarded as he is an employee at Uber hq pretending to be a fellow driver. Uber does not want drivers transporting packages becuase if you form a relationship with the business looking to send packages, you will simply end up cuttting out the middle man and uber looses its 20%. all this BS about deliveries being "highly regulated" is nonsense. do you think a pizza delivery guy is licensed/bonded/trained??
> 
> just go on delivering your packages and cut out uber if the customer becomes a regular. worst case, you get caught delivering drugs, a jury will undoubtedly find you not guilty by reason of mental defect as u chose to be an uber driver for .72 cents a mile. only a ****** would do that!


The business I work at does a lot of prescription deliveries and I have made some deliveries for them when drivers have called in sick. The only major rule I was told was don't go inside the house only to the door. And about half of deliveries tipped.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

mike888 said:


> I think I'll put this site on ignore. Have fun allowing some nutcase to start a drivers war.


1 down, who knows how many more double agents to go


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2015)

Juber said:


> 1 down, who knows how many more double agents to go


Think so huh.


----------

